# Latest Arrival.



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Just arrived from James in Canada...a stunning 12 size, open faced Hamilton pocket watch in a practically mint, 14ct. green gold filled case (a highly sought after colour), in its original box. The serial no. 3258419 dates it to 1938. I cannot find a sign of wear on the case, not even on the beading round the front and rear covers...in fact the ornate bow doesn't even have any dog clip wear or scratches. The watch has a beautiful champagne coloured dial with an unusual Greek key relief pattern around the centre, and a sunken seconds sub dial at 6 o'clock. The hands are a gorgeous purple colour. It is keeping excellent time, having just been serviced, and like all James' pieces is second to none. It boasts a 912, 17 jewelled adjusted movement, with a micro adjuster for the balance. It's quite rare to also get the original box, and as can be seen from the pics, shows the matching movement and case numbers. Hope you enjoy the pics...I have tried to pick up the purple hands, but they are hard to see unless the light is right.




























A closer look at the dial and the hands...that's a reflection on the crystal at 3...not a scratch.










The beautifully moulded bow...


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

The lovely case back...no sign of wear...










The Hamilton name etched onto the curvette.










Inside the curvette.










The movement.



















Very pleased with this addition to the collection, and one I will enjoy wearing!


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

It's beautiful!!! :man_in_love: And I'm not even a pocket watch guy! Congrats!


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

Very smart and clean! That'll make a hell of a dress watch, Roger.


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

its a nice one that

bowie


----------



## MerlinShepherd (Sep 18, 2011)

That's stunning Rogeer! Congratulations. What a beautiful thing, I really miss attention to detail like that in pretty much anything modern. Makes my heart glow...


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

You don't know how relieved I was Rodger to see you have this 

He had two on offer and I was seriously considering inviting SWMBO's wrath by taking both of them

We are moving to the North in a few days time and I'm surrounded by packing cases and boxes, the removal firm won't take the safes or their contents which is making her a little more stressful (I say stressful, imagine a witch on a broom whizing around casting evil spells)







so it would have taken a braver man than me to get any more pocket watches at the mo' :no2:

However,Hamilton used some fine movements and often I think gold dials can look very dull and grubby but that one simply sparkles,

I think someone with skill has spent a long time preparing it for sale as it looks superb both inside and out and I think having an original fitted case is a real bonus (and they're now worth a considerabl sum)

I think it was originally a gift to someone, it doesn't have the inscription of a presentation piece and if the original owner bought it themself they would have worn it, so I think that watch has spent almost all of it's life in the case

A really good buy Rodger

Chris


----------

